# Hornblatt... braun?



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, ich nerve euch nicht... aber ich wüßte nur gerne, warum mein __ Hornblatt, anstatt grün, braun ist und doch wächst? Müßte das denn nicht grün sein? 

Auf dem Bild liegt (oben) das aus meinem Teich, wo ich mal einen Puschel zu fassen bekam und weil es eben "nur braun" war, dachte, es wäre hin...
Als ich es nun an Land zog, da war es gar nicht "tot"... sondern ist gut gewachsen. Unten im Bild (unten) liegt nämlich ein neues Stück, was ich anstelle einsetzten wollte. In der Größe habe ich auch das (jetzt) braune eingesetzt.

Von diesen braunen Monstern liegen nun 2 große Stücke im Teich... das sollen ja gute Sauerstoffspender sein, aber so wie die aussehen?

*völligverwirrter* WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo Wasserfloh,

kann dir da auch nicht weiterhelfen. Mein __ Hornblatt ist dunkelgrün mit braunen Ablagerungen - aber ganz braun ??? :nixweiss:


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

bei mir wächst das __ Hornblatt sehr variabel. Es kann braun, dunkelgrün und manchmal sogar hellgrün sein. Es kann lange zarte Blätter haben und es kann kurze dicke Blätter haben und dann wie eine Walze wirken. Manchmal ist es weich und manchmal hart. Die Formen sind teilweise jahreszeitlich und teilweis standortbedingt. Ich glaube zu den braunen Formen kommt es wenn das Hornblatt zu stark besonnt wird, aber das ist nur eine Vermutung. Wachsen tut es auf jeden Fall in allen Erscheinungsformen gut.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

ah... dann lebt mein __ Hornblatt also doch

Danke für eure Antworten.

@Reiner... __ Froschbiss habe ich an mehreren Stellen stehen, der will nicht so recht in die Füße kommen (bekommt nicht genug Futter?).  An drei Stellen habe ich sie/ihn(?) angesetzt... ich weiß ja auch nicht, wie viel man so "braucht"... denke mal, es sind jetzt so 10-13 Plänzchen(?). Dafür ist er grün geworden, das freut mich ja schon und einige, wenige sind ja auch neu gewachsen. 

Heute habe ich nun noch eine __ Krebsschere reingeschmissen... und ein paar von diesen (weiß nicht, wie die richtig heißen, als Kinder hieß das __ Entengrütze?... dachte ja auch mit fast 40 J., das die __ Taumelkäfer Wasserflöhe sind  ), die waren mit im "Pott" drin.

Die __ Seekanne hat auch schon fast alle Blätter oben, die ist echt fix, hoffentlich wächst die so weiter.

Die Seerosen wachsen auch gut (denke ich), sogar die, die erst gar nicht kommen wollte, schickt fast immer 2-3 Blätter hintereinander hoch. Auf Blüten werde ich dieses Jahr wohl vergebens warten... sind ganz frische "Stücke ohne alles" gewesen. 

@Werner... zu viel Sonne? weiß nicht, die lag ganz am Boden, hatte sie mit Steinchen versenkt (war ein Tipp eines anderen Teichlers).  Und so klar, wie zur Zeit, was der Teich ja noch nicht oft. 
Weich ist es auch nicht, es ist recht rubust (nicht so, wie ich es gelesen habe, von wegen empfindlich), denn ich habe sie ja nur an einem Wedel hochgezogen und der hat gehalten, die ganze, große Pflanze.
Den neuen, den ich jetzt noch reingeschmissen habe, ist richtig hart/noch fester... mal sehen, wie der sich macht. Der ist nun "einfach", sprich nur Gartencenter, der erste ist sogar von Naturagart...  

so, nun müssen die Jungs noch unter die Dusche und der restliche Garten schreit nach *Wasser*... im Radio drohen die zwar mit Gewitter, aber ob wir was abbekommen *zweifel*

cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2003)

Wasserfloh schrieb:
			
		

> Heute habe ich nun noch eine __ Krebsschere reingeschmissen... und ein paar von diesen (weiß nicht, wie die richtig heißen, als Kinder hieß das __ Entengrütze?... dachte ja auch mit fast 40 J., das die __ Taumelkäfer Wasserflöhe sind  ), die waren mit im "Pott" drin.



Aka Wasserlinse , Lemnaceae wenn man genau nimmt , aber wenn intresieren schon die lateinischen namen


----------

